

Teams Turn to a Face Reader, Looking for That Winning Smile - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/26/sports/nba-bucks-looking-for-an-edge-hire-expert-in-face-time.html

======
hackuser
When this is combined with widespread sensors and surveillance, not even your
emotions will be private.

That assumes the technology works. If it doesn't, then it could be worse:
False emotions will be attributed to you.

